# Javascript-Alternative im Fall des Ausschaltens



## dreamer29 (2. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

ich möchte in meinem htmlcode das in einer Tabelle javascript verwendet,
die Möglichkeit haben einen alternativen Kode auszuführen im Falle des Auschaltens des javascripts .
ich könnte es mir so vorstellen :
<if: javascript an>
.....
<else>
alternativecode...

gibt es sowas in html? oder in der j2ee ?

danke voraus


----------



## Maik (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ja, sowas gibt's in HTML: Noscript-Bereich definieren.


```
<noscript> ... </noscript>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## dreamer29 (5. Oktober 2009)

hallo Maik,

danke für deine Antwort aber was ich eigentlich brauche ist,einen Befehl mit dem ich 
abfragen kann ob Javascript an ist oder nicht .
zum Beispiel :

if javascript is on do...
else do 

gibts was ähnliches im webtechnologie ?


----------

